# Audiodaten überwachen



## Drago (9. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin leider noch nicht so gut im Programmieren mit C# und weiß daher leider nicht wie ich mein Problem lösen kann:

Ich wollte fragen ob jemand sagen kann , wie/ob man überwachen kann welches Programm gerade Audiodaten an das gerade angeschlossene Widergabegerät sendet.
Also wenn z.B. in einem Bestimmten Programm ein soud abgespielt wird bzw. aufhört zu spielen, das ich dann in meinem Programm entsprechend eine Aktion ausführen kann.


Für Tipp´s und Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß


----------

